# [SOLVED] Ubisoft: Prince of Persia: Two Thrones Problem



## jedzzky (Feb 19, 2009)

This is my system information assessed from Game-o-Meter:
UBISOFT PRINCE OF PERSIA TWO THRONES:

Publishers Minimum System
What is this?
Processor: Intel Pentium III
Comparing your CPU Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8100 @ 2.10GHz (running @2095MHz) with the requirement Intel Pentium III (running @1000MHz)

• Your processor is significantly more powerful in raw performance
Display Card!: NVIDIA GeForce3

Comparing your display card ATI Mobility Radeon X2300 with the requirement NVIDIA GeForce3

• Your display card has all the required features
Memory: 256MB

You have 2048MB

Operating System: Microsoft Windows 2000

You have Microsoft Windows Vista Service Pack 1 32-bit Operating System



---------------------------------------------------------------------------
I AM USING SONY™ CR Series (VGN-CR353) Notebook / Laptop


However, I'm having the frame rate problem ( i think) where the game runs slow, player speed rolls slowly, walk and attacks in slow motion. However, the loading is completely fine.


I have tried increasing the priority of the application to High in Task Manager.
I have tried putting the Video Options in Highest and Lowest; enabled and disabled V-Sync. Still it is inconsistent in speed, at first it goes normal then slows again.

Comparing to my Prince of Persia Warrior Within which is also installed in my VGN CR353 Viao Series it is completely fine and working greatly along with Left4Dead and other games. 


CAN ANYONE HELP ME BY TELLING ME WHAT OTHER OPTIONS TO DO TO FIX THIS SPEED ISSUE / FRAME RATE PROBLEM WHATSOEVER.


Your help is greatly appreciated may it be steps, web links to patch, guides or information. Thankies. I've read the other posts regarding POP TT problems. I'm not the only one experiencing it. thankies more power TSF.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Ubisoft: Prince of Persia: Two Thrones Problem*

once the game pops open task manager (alt ctrl del)
and go into processes
right click on the process and set affinity 
just make sure only one core is selected


----------



## jedzzky (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Ubisoft: Prince of Persia: Two Thrones Problem*

ray:Thankies that solved it. But Why does 2 CPU AFFINITY affect the speed of the game? :embarased Thankies that just solved it.



AFFINITY = 1 core only
V-Sync = Disabled
that just solved it.


What other settings can I make to not slow it down


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Ubisoft: Prince of Persia: Two Thrones Problem*

the game is not made to run on 2+ cores so that's why the affinity will solve the problem.
please mark this thread as solved under thread tools


----------

